# EU law and minimum wage.



## bigbean4action!!!! (Jan 22, 2009)

hello to all, well it seems cyrpus forum is not the place to post new topics or ask for advice cos all they do is shred the discussion and have a pop everybody else so im really glad i found this one.

anyway hi, im fitz. im a newbie... my question really is about now that cyprus is in the EU and comes under EU law does that not require a national minimum wage be put in place like here in the UK or is cyprus trying to stay out of this one.

thanks will post more soon.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Someone will surely correct me if I'm wrong but I think minimum wages are considered something for the individual states in the EU to decide upon. (Same for immigration, actually.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*minimum wage*

I think minimum wage here is €40 per day
whatever work you do.
Plus national insurance at €30 per week

Regards

Lyso


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It does depend on what the job is but for the most part the wages in Cyprus are very poor.

From the dept of labour... 
IX. Pay [Article 3(1)(c) of the Directive] 
In accordance with the Law on Minimum Wage (Chap. 183), which applies to clerks, shop assistants, child-care workers (assistant baby and child minders) and personal care workers (nursing aids), an Order is issued on a yearly basis revising the minimum wage. The last Order was enforced on 1 April 2006, and revised the minimum wage as follows: 
The minimum monthly wage was increased to CYP 384 (that's about 656 EURO) on appointment and CYP 408 after completing a six-month period, as from 1 April 2006. Which puts the minimum wage at about 800EURO a month. I know many people who earn less than this - and like most directives, many people ignore them, and get away with it.
Wages for the remaining professions are agreed through collective agreements, or directly between the employer and employee, but they are generally far less than one would expect to earn in the UK and Cyprus is not obliged to adopt the EU directive on minimum wages.

There is a booklet available from the Government Job Centres entitled 'Living and Working in Cyprus. A guide to European Citizens who want to work in Cyprus'. 

Sorry to hear that you've not found the Cyprus Forum useful - they're usually a friendly and helpful bunch


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Fitz, I am surprised to think that we shred discussions and have a pop at everyone else. The only conversations that we normally stop are where people are breaking ExpatForum rules. I am not aware of any that have been broken without justification but if you have noticed one then please point it out and we can rectify any mistakes. 

Anyway, as regards the national minimum wage, there is one as Kimonas and Lyso have pointed out but there are also a lot of illegals working here. They are often paid a pittance and can't do anything about it.


----------



## bigbean4action!!!! (Jan 22, 2009)

babs no, sorry not this site but cyprus forum, its a different site. this is ex-pats right? i found the info on here far more useful and as far as moderators go you seem to keep the subjects flowing by either re-directing the topic or moving it somewhere else, this is a far more informative forum by far and to be fair im a hard assed do what i want kinda guy but some of the stuff on here has me slightly worried about a long term future move to cyprus. cheers babs...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bigbean4action!!!! said:


> babs no, sorry not this site but cyprus forum, its a different site. this is ex-pats right? i found the info on here far more useful and as far as moderators go you seem to keep the subjects flowing by either re-directing the topic or moving it somewhere else, this is a far more informative forum by far and to be fair im a hard assed do what i want kinda guy but some of the stuff on here has me slightly worried about a long term future move to cyprus. cheers babs...


Fitz Cyprus is what you make it. If you really want to make a go of it.
What I would recommend is that you come over with enough money behind you to see you through for a few months and enough to return to the Uk if things dont work out.
In the current economic climate it is not a lot easier to get a jog here than it is in the UK but if you can find one the less stressed lifestyle and the wonderful weather compensate for low wages.
All I would say is do your research, then you wont end up like so many people who come over with rose tinted glasses and no real contingency plans.
There are plenty of people who will answer any questions you may have ,which may help you to make your decision.
Regards 
Veronica


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Fitz Cyprus is what you make it. If you really want to make a go of it.
> What I would recommend is that you come over with enough money behind you to see you through for a few months and enough to return to the Uk if things dont work out.
> In the current economic climate it is not a lot easier to get a jog here than it is in the UK but if you can find one the less stressed lifestyle and the wonderful weather compensate for low wages.
> All I would say is do your research, then you wont end up like so many people who come over with rose tinted glasses and no real contingency plans.
> ...


how much money do u think i should bring to live in cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> how much money do u think i should bring to live in cyprus


Take a look at cyprus bill dot com.
This site is updated weekly and gives prices of all the basics so you should be able to work out what you need. It will depend on many things such as do you have children, will you be renting, do you want to be able to go out for meals on a regular basis, etc. work out how much you need per month and then if possible come with a years money behind you.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Oh that's a relief Fitz! It can be difficult to decide what to do about a meaningful post that clearly contravenes forum rules. I still say, if anyone sees a post they object to then let us know equally if one of the moderators has done something someone doesn't like they should do the same *;-)

As to Cyprus, I have heard tales about large numbers of Brits going back to England because they can't afford to live in Cyprus however I haven't actually met any!. From our point of view, going back to England would be more expensive than staying put and weathering the downturn. My husband was hoping to get the odd day's work but it hasn't happened and we're now resigned to that. 

It has been said time and time again; when people are planning to come over they should;
1. not rush it.... think very carefully. Emigrating is very stressful and missing family or the British way of life can be a major factor in people going back.
2. Choose your location carefully and don't tie yourself to a long term rental contract until you know that your chosen location is right for you.
3. Bring enough money to live on for 6 months to a year, put it in a long notice bank account to gain interest. You will get more interest here than in the UK.
4. Exchange rates £ to € are generally higher in Cyprus so bring cash with you.
5. Try to arrange a job before you come but do be aware that potential employers may not take you seriously. Our daughter found it was better to come a month or two early for a short break and arrange some interviews during the stay.
6. Be aware that, given a choice, Cyprus employers often prefer to employ a Cypriot first. 
7. Wages in Cyprus are very low but the cost of living is low compared to England. People have to decide for themselves whether the wage being offered is acceptable to them.
8. A move to Cyprus has its pluses and minuses for everyone, just like living in the UK. Some will like it, some won't; some will stay and some will decide to go back to England.

Long live freedom of choice!


----------

